# Picture of my 2000 Audi TT



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Picture of my 2000 Audi TT *2nd page has new front and rear*




















































































_Modified by RATFINK at 9:26 PM 6-21-2004_


----------



## haydar (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (RATFINK)*

nice ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (haydar)*

Very nice, like the wheels a lot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (RATFINK)*

*Beautiful!*


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (RATFINK)*

Well, yours is the only large Abt wing I've seen so far just painted and bolted down. Though the glassed/faired-in method looks best, one fellow paid $2500 to have the whole job done!!!








I have a pic of the large Abt wing on a black TT where the guy used a "clear" silicone sealer...it was awful. Don't know why he didn't use a black sealer at least for better concealment. Yours looks much better than I would have imagined.
Since mine's dolomite, the crease should be even less noticeable than on the lighter colors.
Question: Did you have to rework the underside any to make it fit tighter/look better or was it a just-as fit already? TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Sheep at 11:24 PM 4-10-2004_


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (RATFINK)*

Denim Blue is a great color for TT.


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (Sheep)*

Thanks guys and gales.
The wing was trouble free I just had to shave inside a little I glued it on and held it down with tape for a week and that was it.
happy Easter.
D.


----------



## Neverenough (Mar 1, 2004)

*You've lifted my concerns about putting black rims on mine.*

Nice. Very Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beaker In RPG (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: You've lifted my concerns about putting black rims on mine. (Neverenough)*

I'd hit it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phoebeofaz (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: You've lifted my concerns about putting black rims on mine. (Beaker In RPG)*

what wing is that?


----------



## jimbosjetta7 (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: You've lifted my concerns about putting black rims on mine. (phoebeofaz)*

sweet car, is that the remus exhaust if so how much did it COST????


----------



## blkg60 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: You've lifted my concerns about putting black rims on mine. (jimbosjetta7)*

wow! sick sick car. are those iforged wheels?


----------



## Beaker In RPG (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (RATFINK)*

Wheels are DTM kreuz 5's 3 piece and the wing is from ABT


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (Beaker In RPG)*

awesome car my friend!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what suspensions do you run???


----------



## temptones1 (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (RATFINK)*

Nice car...I have Silver lake 180 FWD 2000 also , and would like to know what wheels they are..they are very nice...I saw Flik Wasp that looks like that.
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (RATFINK)*

nice TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JG (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (RATFINK)*

stunning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love the wheels.


----------



## quiksylver (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (RATFINK)*

One thing I never liked, is the addition of a chin spoiler, or a front kit, without adding the rest of the kit around the car - leaving the front 1 or 2 inches lower than the rest of the car. On the TT it just looks funny....my opinion.
I figured you could use some constructive criticism.
QS


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (quiksylver)*

Thanks guys for all the props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wESTsAEED (Aug 31, 2002)

Nice i like it alot...


----------



## flytech78 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (wESTsAEED)*

the car looks good lets see some pics of the 84 gti


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (flytech78)*

I wish I did have pics of the GTI.
Well I'll tell you what it looks like.
I white whith 17" black BBS, euro bumpers,H&R springs and Bilistien shocks and struts.
Very clean blue interior and A3 door handles.
I put it on vortex for sale for $1000 and it sold in 30 minutes.
I miss it but i'm going to by a A2 next.


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (RATFINK)*

Oh and the TT has Neuspeed springs I havn't up graded the shocks and struts yet.
The wheels are DTM Cruz wheels.
Thanks Guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (RATFINK)*

Looks better everytime i see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (eurocabi)*

That ride height is perfect. Great car.


----------



## agenTT (May 8, 2004)




----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (agenTT)*

Man my computer crashed on me sorry I didn't respond guys.
I'm glade you like it.
I going back to the body shop because American racing droped a wheel off one of there trucks and it destroyed my spoiler.
So I'm ordering the one from Sportec.
So No ND show for me.


----------



## jettapower (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (RATFINK)*

NICE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pennies earned (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (jettapower)*

makes me want a TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (pennies earned)*

Well now my car is in the body shop getting a new Sportec front spoiler put on thanks to American racing.
One of American racings delivery truck dropped a wheel on the freeway and I ran it over.
Lucky me.


----------



## zx6racerx (Jun 3, 2004)

Nice Nice.


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (zx6racerx)*

so what spoiler is that? the eyelids look funky to me...


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (my 2.0 rocket)*

when I get it back frrom the shop I'll take new pictures.


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (RATFINK)*

hot wheels


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (VWRulez)*

EDIT


_Modified by RATFINK at 12:05 AM 6-21-2004_


----------



## Wrong Beach (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (RATFINK)*

Here you go big bro.


----------



## blackmk2 (Dec 22, 2000)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (Wrong Beach)*

LOOKING GOOD DOUG!!!!!!!!


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Picture of my 2000 Audi TT (blackmk2)*

Thanks Big Dog
Link for rear Schnitzer deffuser on my TT
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1456278


_Modified by RATFINK at 9:28 PM 6-21-2004_


----------

